# Habitation door flyscreen



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Hello Folks,

A plea for help from all those B class, B Classic owners out there. I've got a 1999 S630, currently without a flyscreen to the main door. I contacted Hymer UK, who directed me to a page of the Hymer specific Movera catalogue. In there there is a photo of a (I think) 2002 model year B class door with a fly screen shown.
The dimensions that Movera have given for the screen are suitable for my door, and I imagine that Hymer would use the same door size across their model range. This implies that the screen would fit, but as always the devil is in the detail, so here's what I'm after from the community. 
Firstly, has anybody got one of these fitted to their motorhome, and secondly, could such a person be so kind as to put a photo up of stuff like where it stows when folded, hinge fitting details and so on.
Any advice gratefully received.

Eribiste


----------



## daichi (May 9, 2005)

Hi there, we got our flyscreen from aldi, a few years ago £2.99 I think it was, cut to fit, and fix with velcro!! easy peasy, and we dont even take it down when we move. It is designed to fit a domestic front or back door but 5mins with a pair of scissors and its done. cheers and good luck!


----------

